# hébergement insolite



## dreadstock

Bonjour, 
Je cherche à traduire le terme hébergement insolite, en anglais et en américain. 
Est ce "unusual accomodation" ou "unique accomodation" ? 
Si les deux peuvent être employé, quel est le terme le plus courant ? 

Merci par avance


----------



## jann

Bienvenue, Dreadstock. 

S'il vous plaît, donnez-nous un peu de contexte, une phrase complète, etc.  S'agit-il d'un hôtel de luxe, d'une maison bizarre, d'une tente en pleine campagne ?


----------



## dreadstock

Bonjour, 
Ben, nom c'est plus dans le sens terme générique pour dire un hébergement insolite. Cela peut aussi bien prendre en compte un hôtel insolite, qu'une cabane en bois, qu'une tente bivouac etc...


----------



## jann

_Accommodations_ fait très hôtel : un séjour temporaire et payé.
_Living accommodations_ ou encore _housing_, par contre, fait assez permanent : c'est votre chez vous.
_Unusual_ est neutre.
_Unique_ fait soit "publicité" soit "j'adore" soit "j'évite de dire que je n'aime pas"._.._ ou même un peu d'humour, selon le cas.

C'est pour ça que j'ai demandé du contexte. 

Si vous cherchez une traduction globale qui convient dans tous les cas, on pourrait peut-être dire _unusual lodgings_.

Attendez d'autres avis...


----------



## dreadstock

En faite, je cherche le terme qui est le plus employé par les anglais et les américains pour dire "hébergement insolite". après quelques recherche sur le net, j'ai pas l'impression que unusual lodgiings soient le plus employé. Mais peut etre je me trompe. Si vous avez d'autres avis, je suis  preneur. Merci


----------



## Kelly B

One of the popular travel guides calls things like caves, former jails, and blimps "novelty hotels and alternative accommodations."


----------



## jann

So are you or are you not talking about the tourism industry?  Your comment that you were looking for a "general term" made me think you needed a word that would work outside of tourist contexts as well.

If you are talking about a place where people can pay to stay temporarily, then you can use KellyB's suggestion... recognizing that it really is for "weird" accommodations like caves, renovated jails/castles, etc.   

But for example, a cabin is what you expect if you're looking for rustic lodgings in a remote/natural setting, so there's nothing "novelty" or "alternative" about it, and this term wouldn't apply...


----------



## Kelly B

Good point. A more suitable term for rustic lodgings (quite a good term in itself, I think) that aren't really weird might be specialty accommodations.


----------



## wildan1

_Not your usual lodging_?

_Out-of-the-ordinary lodgings_?

Both of those would be descriptive of _hébergement insolite_ in the context of a magazine or newspaper article describing such a place.

(I cannot think of any specific technical description that might be used in the "industry"--but I don't work in that industry.)


----------



## dreadstock

OUlala,  je comprends pas tout ce que vous me dites. D'après vous, pour finir, quel est le terme le plus courant ?


----------



## Jasmine tea

dreadstock said:


> OUlala,  je comprends pas tout ce que vous me dites. D'après vous, pour finir, quel est le terme le plus courant ?



Bienvenu(e) sur le Forum, dreadstock,

Je pense que pour vous répondre au mieux, il est nécessaire de connaître la saveur (connatation) de ce mot insolite que vous souhaitez traduire. D'où la question des uns et des autres pour savoir si le mot est utilisé dans un contexte touristique (brochure, plaquette, office de tourisme, annonce de location estivale etc.)

Le mot insolite est un peu traître, il peut refléter le "charme" de l'hébergement en question, mais peut également chercher à attirer le touriste dans un hébérgement qui peut surprendre (en bien ou en mal!).

Je pense que ce mot insolite accolé à la notion d'hébergement est comparable à l'utilisation de la formule "de charme" lorsqu'il est utilisé par les agences immobilières. Un "appartement de charme", serait toujours un peu bizarre et/ou tordu, d'une manière ou d'une autre. Mais ce bizarre (inhabituel) peut plaire à certains...

J'espère que cela aidera les anglophones à proposer un mot aussi ambigu pour traduction anglaise de "insolite". 
Et bien entendu, c'est à vous, dreadstock, de confirmer que l'éclairage que j'apporte ici correspond à votre contexte et l'idée que vous souhaitez transmettre par ce mot "insolite".


----------



## dreadstock

Bonjour Jasmine, 
Vous avez tout a fait raison, je recherche la traduction du terme hébergement insolite. C'est un terme générique, qui englobe tous les hébergements de type insolite et atypique. Comme une cabane en bois dans les arbres, un hôtel insolite, une roulotte tzigane, une chambre d'hôtel dans un avion ou une soucoupe volante etc... après quelques recherchent sur Internet, les mots qui reviennent le plus souvent sont unusual ou unique accomodation.Mais peut être que je me trompe.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Merci pour la réponse et la précision. 
Il faut croire qu'en français nous sommes plus créatifs (ou plus fourbes?!) avec notre "insolite"!

Je laisse les anglophones confirmer ou proposer d'autres solutions. Les trois excellents anglophones qui vous avaient répondu hier semblent être aux États-Unis, donc, avec le décalage horaire ils devraient revenir vers vous dans pas trop longtemps...


----------



## Gloria Ming

Oui, je trouve que _unusual accommodation_ ou _novelty accommodation_ sont des traductions tout à fait adaptées.

En passant, il me semble qu'en anglais britannique nous ne mettons jamais _accommodation_ au pluriel, contrairement à l'anglais américain.


----------



## dreadstock

Merci pour ces précisions !!


----------



## petit1

original accomodation (s)


----------



## wildan1

petit1 said:


> original accomodation (s)


Sorry, I don't think that really works, petit1.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

J'appuie la traduction proposée par wildan1, avec un tout léger changement: ''out of the ordinary accommodation''.


----------



## wildan1

This is a BE/AE difference: _accommodations_, in the sense of _housing/logement,_ is indeed plural in AE usage. In the singular it refers to making compromises about an agreement.

I think _lodging_ is more frequently used than _accommodations_ in AE, however.


----------



## Sedulia

How about "an unusual place to stay"?


----------



## dreadstock

Après avoir fait quelques recherches sur google UK et US, les termes qui ramènent le plus de résultats sont

 - Unusual accommodation
- Unique accommodation
 - Unusual places to stay
- Quirky Places

Je ne sais pas réellement lequel choisir pour la traduction d'"hébergement insolite" qui comprend toutes sortes d'hébergements comme la cabane en bois, le tipi, le bus, un phare, un moulin, la chambre d'hôtes à la ferme, l'hôtel etc... C'est pour toucher aussi bien les anglais que les américains.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Itisi

'Unusual places to stay' gets my vote...


----------



## Martyn94

You might try "quirky": it is positive, but captures the idea that it is unusual.


----------



## misterk

The discussion in the previous thread seems pretty extensive; I don't know how many more insights you're going to get.

"unusual" or "out-of-the-ordinary" still seem like your best bet.  And "accommodation (BE) / accommodations (AE)".


----------



## dreadstock

misterk said:


> The discussion in the previous thread seems pretty extensive; I don't know how many more insights you're going to get.
> 
> "unusual" or "out-of-the-ordinary" still seem like your best bet.  And "accommodation (BE) / accommodations (AE)".



I saw a website quirkyaccom[dot]com, so quirky accommodation, should be a good translation ?


----------



## wildan1

If by _hébergement insolite_, you mean something like this,_ "offbeat accommodations"_, perhaps, or simply _"offbeat places to stay"._


----------



## nodnol

If you prefer quirky, go for it. It is perhaps more 'fun' and attention  grabbing, but it is less easily understood, and is less accurate.

I've looked at http://quirkyaccom.com/. Most of the accomodation on quirkyaccom is not very quirky.

I've looked at the other threads, there are a lot of viable suggestions,  I doubt any are better than (from post #4) "unusual" or  "out-of-the-ordinary." Edit or 'offbeat plaes to stay'

*Further thoughts*


> Car les réponses n'étaient pas réellement satisfaisantes.


Could  you explain your thought process? I imagine that others are a little  baffled. We are not mind readers, but if you tell us, for example, that  you would like a phrase which is totally original and unexpected, that will  metaphically knock people's socks off, then you are likely to get  suggestions that you like. So what exactly are your criteria?


----------



## wildan1

Hello dreadstock,

If your readership is all English speakers, I would suggest you avoid _accommodation(s)_, because the term is used somewhat differently between BE and AE.

_"Places to stay"_ seems more universal to me. _Quirky, unusual, offbeat _are all similar to _insolite._ _Alternative_ might suggest a back-up due to lack of choices, not necessarily_ insolite.._.


----------



## dreadstock

Great thanks ! i think i will choose "Unusual places to stay".


----------



## mrbutt89

Having come across this expression while translating a tourist website, I must say I've found this discussion really interesting. I also wondered about "unconventional places to stay" (avoiding the word "accommodation" for the reasons cited above).

In the end, I plumped for "Unusual places to stay" - the wording used by the Landmark Trust in the UK, which specialises in offering accommodation in places such as disused lighthouses, railway stations, pigsties (!) etc..


----------



## futursimple

There exist myriad variations on the theme of "unusual"+"lodgings". Airbnb simply has a category called "offbeat". But reading through a number of blog posts about such offerings from the majors, I believe "unique stays" most aligns with what you're looking for.


----------

